# Question about belly hair



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

For those whose babies have longer or full coats, do you keep the belly hair short or shaved close? I'm growing Ollie's coat just a bit and because he's outside a lot, etc, he tends to get little mats on his belly.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie's chest/belly is considerably shorter than the rest of her hair. I'm thinking about shaving it short or I think it is called shelling her out. Just because of the FL heat, I think she might be more comfortable.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have angelo's belly hair shaved and you can't even tell unless he's laying on his back.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep Zoey and Tess both short on the belly too. You can't tell and I think it's a little cooler for them in this heat not to mention I don't have to worry about mats there.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I have his groomer scissor the hair on his tummy and under his front legs super short. It's really good for boys especially because if it's long pee will get on it.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

Karry keeps the hounds belly hair trimmed short. Bacchus always seems to get matts when it gets long and likes them gone.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby doesn't have much belly hair. He has some fuzz, but he is more or less hairless on his underside. 

Hmmm...is anyone else's dog like this?


----------



## evadoggy (Jul 21, 2008)

Me and my mother also keep our dog Lulu's hair short on the belly - I think this is more convenient for her.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I also keep the hair on Bella's tummy and part of her chest shorter.  You don't even notice the difference unless she's rolled over on her back.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Whether I am growing them out, or have them in a puppy cut, I like to keep the belly hair shorter on both Frosty and Manning. If I let it grow out at all, the mats are horrid on their bellies. So, when I have them groomed, I always tell them I want them shelled out and then go on to explain what that means to me (shaved on their bellies all the way to just behind their front legs including the pit of their front legs). Good luck on letting Ollie grow out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do an "ultrasound trim" LOL Mine are clipped with a 10 blade from the start of the rib cage down. Its just neater.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608772


> Whether I am growing them out, or have them in a puppy cut, I like to keep the belly hair shorter on both Frosty and Manning. If I let it grow out at all, the mats are horrid on their bellies. So, when I have them groomed, I always tell them I want them shelled out and then go on to explain what that means to me (shaved on their bellies all the way to just behind their front legs including the pit of their front legs). Good luck on letting Ollie grow out.[/B]


Thanks! I'm not going to grow his hair long. Just a few inches than what it is so maybe 3-4 inches. I don't think he'd look good in a full LONG coat--he's an odd-shaped malt, lol. He does have a very nice coat, but his legs are SO long (see sig pic) I think he'd look silly...


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 20 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608562


> Toby doesn't have much belly hair. He has some fuzz, but he is more or less hairless on his underside.
> 
> Hmmm...is anyone else's dog like this?[/B]


Neither Tucker nor Riley have hair on their tummies at all. If anything, it is just a few stray strands. Our groomer does 'clean up' their tummy area a bit, but the hair doesn't grow anything at all like the rest of their chest and body. 

Debbie


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 21 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608862


> QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608772





> Whether I am growing them out, or have them in a puppy cut, I like to keep the belly hair shorter on both Frosty and Manning. If I let it grow out at all, the mats are horrid on their bellies. So, when I have them groomed, I always tell them I want them shelled out and then go on to explain what that means to me (shaved on their bellies all the way to just behind their front legs including the pit of their front legs). Good luck on letting Ollie grow out.[/B]


Thanks! I'm not going to grow his hair long. Just a few inches than what it is so maybe 3-4 inches. I don't think he'd look good in a full LONG coat--he's an odd-shaped malt, lol. He does have a very nice coat, but his legs are SO long (see sig pic) I think he'd look silly...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I think he is a beautiful shape! He looks very 'stately' :biggrin: But maybe I am a bit partial, because Tucker's shape is a lot like his!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I always have the groomer give Spanky a puppy "Brazilian". It keeps him cooler, no pee mistakes in the fur and I love his little pink belly anyway.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

In my family, we refer to longer hair on our Wolfie's tummy as his

"pee-dometer" since it is very telling how long ago he went!


----------

